# Cancelled Procedure - What is the best way



## enancy79 (Dec 17, 2009)

What is the best way to code the anesthesia procedure/modifier in this situation:  diagnosis cervical spondylosis, planned procedure TIVA for C4-T2 radio frequency ablation BUT case was cancelled after pre-operative history and physical due to "pt unable to maintain prone position due to leg pain" case cancelled by surgeon.  This is an established patient.  Anesthesia provided by CRNA.  Insurance is Medicare.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 17, 2009)

*Cancelled Procedure*

I'm assuming that the patient was prepped for the surgery and on the O.R. table but anesthesia was not induced yet?

- If a case was cancelled after the patient has been prepared for surgery, but before induction, some Medicare carriers (e.g. WPS) will reimburse 3 base units for the procedure.  Some carriers require you to put a note in Box 19 on the CMS 1500 form that says "Cancelled before induction, but after preparation."

Hope this helps!

Joyce


----------

